# Voted Joke Of The Year



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Not PC and, no doubt, someone will take offence - *it`s a joke!*

A Somalian arrives in Birmingham as a new immigrant to England

He stops the first man he sees walking down the street and says, 'Thank you
Mr Englishman for letting me in this country, giving me housing, food
stamps, free medical care and free education!'

The man says, 'You are mistaken, I am Pakistani.'

The Somali man goes on and encounters another passer-by. 'Thank you for
having such a beautiful country here in the UK!'

This person says, 'I no British, me Polish.'

He walks on and stops the next person, shakes his hand and says, 'Thank you
for the wonderful things in England!'

This person puts up his hand and says, 'I am from India, I am not English!'

Finally, he sees a nice lady and asks, 'Are you English?'

She says,' No, I am from Africa!'

Puzzled, he asks her, 'Where are all the English people?'

The African lady checks her watch and says ..

' Probably at work!! '


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Are you sure it is a joke :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I didn't see that coming, brilliant :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sad but true


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------

